# A few questions about "symptoms"



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

I'm not sure if this post belongs here or one of the subforums, so feel free to move it to the appropriate place!









I am a ttc while bf grad. My 13 month old was conceived while bfing my 1st dd. My first ppaf was February '03 and we conceived Ella in March '03! I was still bfing multiple times a day when Ella was conceived. Jessa (my oldest) continued to bf through the pregnancy and self-weaned when she 30 months old. (I tandem bf's for 6 months)

Jumping ahead to now.....(I have to state first that we are not ttc)
Ella is 13 months old and still bfing multiple times per day and 1-3 times each night. I have not had a ppaf. Right around Christmas, I noticed a change in my cm. Well actually, I noticed cm - I hadn't had ANYTHING in the previous 12 months. Dh and I didn't dtd for awhile mainly because we didn't have to opportunity. We went away just before Christmas and stayed in a hotel with the girls in our bed. Then we had house guests over the holidays. So, our first opportunity was Jan 3. After we dtd I thought, "that was pretty dumb, my body is obviously trying to cycle". But, I thought the chance that I would get pg from that one time was really slim. I haven't really been paying attention to my body other than noticing a change in cm, so I don't know when/if I even ovulated. We haven't dtd since then since and we are waiting until I go back on bc.

The past few days I have been pretty crampy. Not painfully crampy, but something is definitely different. Yesterday I noticed a VERY slightly pinkinsh/brownish tinged cm when I wiped. That freaked me out becasue the first thing I thought was implantation bleeding.

So, my questions:
Is colored cm a common occurrence before the first ppaf?
Is it possible to have implantation bleeding between around 7-8 dpo?
Is it a symptom of ovulation? (that's what I hoping because it would mean we missed O)
Are cramps common in very early pg?

WE are NOT trying and we actually aren't planning on more kids - at least not for awhile. I suffered from severe hyperemesis and pre-partum depression during both of my pregnancies. I have TERRIBLE first trimesters. This and the fact that we already have 2 little ones makes us not want more right now. Obviously, IF I am pg, I will be oaky. It's not great timing, but I'm sure we will be fine.

Anyway, it's SO early and the chances are SLIM, but we have proven to be very fertile in the past and I can't stop thinking about the fact that I could be pg. Also, I want to start bc (minipill) if I'm not pg, but don't want to do that until I know for sure I'm not.

TIA!!


----------



## RedOakMomma (Sep 30, 2004)

Hi there!

The good news, it seems, is that if the colored CM was implantation bleeding, you're just a few days from being able to take a pregnancy test. At least you'll know.

But also, as you mentioned, ovulation can cause a little spotting (I had that for a long while before being pregnant...just a little pinkish-tinged CM, not even enough to use a pad). Sooooo, I guess it could be that, too.

As someone who's been TTC for 6 months now, I have to say, it's just crazy (and a little cruel) how similar pregnancy symptoms and normal cycle symptoms can be. Sorry I can't give you any definite answers! Good luck!


----------



## SarahTorg (Jun 27, 2003)

WOW!! I'm not sure on symptoms anymore, as My symptoms are pretty much the same as AF symptoms, with the exception that I am so tired, I could drop dead anywhere and sleep If I could. The last time I was pregnant I was fine, and cooking some spaghetti, and the next thing I know, I am so dead tired that I had to have my dh finish dinner so I could go lay down. I couldn't even move my arms to stir stuff. LOLOL
I'm dying to know now though if you are!!!
Sarah


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

Oh man, I'm exhausted! :LOL But, that could be because my 13 month old decided she doesn't need to sleep at night or nap during the day.









I will test in a few days and keep you posted.


----------

